# الفرق بين العمارة والهندسة المعمارية



## mohamed elamir (19 أبريل 2008)

* الفرق بين العمارة والهندسة المعمارية
تخصص العمارة :
المعماري هو المسئول عن إيجاد الشكل و الحيزات الفراغية الملائمة للاستعمال..
و يعرف هذا التخصص بعلم وفن البناء ،و يهتم هذا التخصص بإبداع تصميمات المباني ذات الكفاءة العالية في الأداء ، من حيث التخطيط والإنشاء والإضاءة .
حيث أنه لا بد أن تتوفر في الطالب الذي يرغب بالالتحاق بتخصص المعمار المستوى الجيد في الرياضيات ، الفيزياء ، الاقتصاد ، علم الكمبيوتر ، والقدرة الجيدة في الرسم ، والمقدرة على التخيل لكون التخصص يتطلب إجراء الرسومات والتصاميم المعمارية .
من جهة أخرى تخصص العمارة:
1 - يهتم بالرسم والتصميم والديكور والنواحي الجمالية في المباني (أغلب شغلهم بالرسم)
2 - لا يغطي النواحي الهندسية في البناء (يعني مايدققون في الرياضيات والأمور الهندسية مثل الخرسانه والأساسات والأوزان)
3 - طلاب هذا التخصص يأخذون كورسات ماث خاصة فيهم وأسهل من ماث طلاب الهندسة
4 - خريج هذا التخصص يعمل كمصمم
5 - من المواد التي تدرس في هذا التخصص :
(التصميم الهندسي-التصوير الفوتوغرافي-تاريخ العمارة-التصميم بالحاسب)
تخصص الهندسة المعمارية :
تقوم الهندسة المعمارية (Architectural Engineering) على المعرفة بالعديد من فروع الهندسة الخاصة بالتشييد و البناء بداية من التصميم المعماري و الإنشاء إلى صيانة و تشغيلية المبنى. و تأتي أهمية المهندس المعماري من إنه يكون على دراية كافية عن المبنى ككل, فيكون المهندس المعماري ملما بكل جوانب المبنى من حيث الإنشاء, التهوية, الحركة, التوصيلات الكهربائية و أيضا التصميم المعماري.
حيث أن المهندس المعماري هو المسئول عن إخراج هذه الصورة التي رسمها المعماري في خياله إلى أرض الواقع ..
1 - يهتم بشكل كبير بالنواحي الهندسية في المباني (الأساسات والتربة والأوزان والخرسانة والتمديدات الكهربائية والتكييف في المباني)
2 - يمر المهندس المعماري على بعض الأساسيات في الرسم والتصميم
3 - التخصص قريب من تخصص الهندسة المدنية ولهذا يأخذ المهندس المعماري كثيراً من المواد الدراسية من تخصص الهندسة المدنية (مثل: هندسة الإنشاءات-المساحة-هندسة التربة)
4 - من المواد التي تدرس في هذا التخصص :
(التصميم المعماري-مواد البناء-التصميم بالحاسب-الإنشاءات-التكييف-التمديدات الكهربائية-الضوئيات والصوتيات في المباني)
الآن نأتي لتخصص الهندسة المعمارية بشكل أوسع
يعلم الكثيرون أن تسمية مهندس معماري (Architect) تختلف عن المعنى التقني لكلمة مهندس (ِِِEngineer). فعمل المهندس المعماري يبدأ من تصوّر وتصميم البناء، بالاعتماد على المعطيات الحضاريّة والتّقنية والاقتصاديّة والاجتماعيّة والقانونيّة التي تختص بكل دولة.
يتمثّل عمل المهندس المعماري في عمليّة إبداعية ترتكز أساساً على أبعاد جماليّة تطوّع لها حلول تقنية هندسيّة ملائمة، إضافة إلى اهتمامه بترميم البناءات القديمة وصيانة التّراث المعماري.
وعمل المهندس المعماري، وانطلاقاً من ميزة الإبداع، يبتعد عن العملية الحسابية. ومن أبرز الصفات التي يجب أن يتمتّع بها سعة الاطلاع (ثقافة عامّة وفلسفة)، حسّ فنّي وجمالي (من الإبداع إلى الذوق المرهف وحسّ عال للألوان والأشكال)، مهارات في الهندسة والفيزياء.
يتابع طالب الهندسة المعمارية تحصيله العلمي في شكل ورشات ودراسات على الموقع وتمارين الخلق والتجديد والترميم، فضلاً عن الدروس والمحاضرات والندوات.
يتمرّس الطالب في تحليل الفضاء المعماري، تنمية الثقافة المعماريّة، تنمية القدرة على الخلق والتجديد انطلاقاً من معطيات متعددة. كما ترتبط دراسته في شكل وثيق بالعلوم والتكنولوجيا (ريـاضيّات، فيزياء البناء، صلابة المواد، أسس البناء، تنظيم الحضيرة، تجهيزات البناء ...). تعبير وتقنيات الرسم الفني: (رسم، وتعبير تشكيلي وبنائي...)
وانطلاقاً من واجبه المتمثّل في المحافظة على الطابع التراثي والحضاري للبلاد، يتعرّف طالب الهندسة المعمارية على محيط العلوم الإنسانية والاجتماعية (تاريخ الفنون والهندسة المعماريّة، لغة إنكليزية، علم الاِجتماع، حماية التّراث)، كما يدرس القانون المتعلّق بعالم البناء (قانون البناء، قواعـد حماية الأملاك والأشخاص، تشريع الصفقات العموميّة، ترتيب التّهيئة الحضريّة ...). فضلاً عن ذلك، يقوم الطالب بأعمال تطبيقية في ورشات بناء كما يعمل لمدة لا تقل عن 8 أشهر تقريباً في مؤسسة عامة أو خاصة، ويطلب منه في النهاية تقديم تقرير مفصّل، بغية التسلّح بالخبرة اللازمة.
و تدوم الدراسة ستّ سنوات، وتتضمن عملاً تطبيقياً في الورشات ودروساً على المواقع.
وعمل المهندس المعماري لا ينحصر في الورش فهو يستطيع العمل في مؤسسات تعمير مختلفة، خاصة كانت أم عامة. كما يمكنه فتح وكالته الخاصة.
للتميز في المهنة
تخصص الهندسة المعمارية يبقى من المهن الأكثر طلباً، ولكن إذا أردت التميّز في هذه المهنة، عليك أن تعرف أن شروطها تتطلب النقاط الآتية:
ـ التصوّر والتّصميم والابتكار في ميدان الفنّ المعماري انطلاقاً من التّراث الوطني والعالمي.
ـ إنجاز مشاريع البناء وتقويمها.
ـ إرشاد وتوجيه الأفراد والمؤسّسات لإنجاز مشاريع بناء.
ـ التّنسيق مع المهندسين (Ingénieurs) لإيجاد الحلول التّقنيّة في ميادين شتّى مثل الهندسة المدنيّة والأسمنت المسلّح واستعمال مختلف المعادن.
ـ امتلاك وسائل الإقناع الشفهيّة والكتابيّة والمرئيّة للدّفاع عن المشروع.
ـ القدرة على العمل مع فريق متعدّد الاختصاصات سواء في القطاع الخاص أو العام.
متطلبات الالتحاق 
لكي يكون الإنسان معمارياً ناجحاً يجب أن تتوفر فيه بعض المواصفات الرئيسية منها:
1. محباً للتصميم بشكل عام.
2. له ميول فنية و لو بسيطة.
3. مبدعاً في تفكيره، قادراً على التفكير بمشاريع معمارية بطرق مختلفة.
4. حبه للمطالعة لمساعدته في التصميم.
5 دقيق، لمٌاح، يستطيع كشف ما حوله بسرعة.
6. قيادي الشخصية لأنه سيكون المسؤول الأول عن المشروع و قائداً لفريق العمل.
مجالات العمل:
يوجد المعماريين تقريباً في معظم المجالات، لأن جميع الدوائر سواء الحكومية منها أو الخاصة بحاجة إلى دائرة تعنى بشؤون التطوير و الصيانة في مبانيها
العمل في الوزارات الحكومية والبلديات ودوائر تخطيط المدن مثل وزارات الإسكان والتعمير والبلديات 
العمل في القطاع الخاص كشركات المقاولات والمكاتب الهندسية الاستشارية والهيئات التجارية المختلفة 
مراكز البحوث العلمية*


----------



## Ahmed Hashem Ahmed (21 أبريل 2008)

السلام عليكم ان أول ما أطلق لفظ مهندس أول على المهندس المعماري فكان المهندس المعماري هو الذي يقوم بكافة التصميمات المعمارية والانشائية وترى ذلك في رواد العمارة مثل فرانك لويد رايت وميس فان درو ولوكوربوزيية
أما الهندسة المدنية أو قسم هندسة مدنية فهو حديث عهد ومن أسباب نجاح المعماري هو المامه بطرق الانشاء ومعرفة مسارات الاحمال ليس كما يقوا الاخ محمد الامير فيكف يصمم مبنى وهو لايعرف كيف ينفذ ونجد غالبا ما يقوم بتنفيذ الابينية المعقدة هم معماريون


----------



## خالد صلاح (21 أبريل 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
الزميل محمد الامير .. بداية اؤكد لك اني احترم حريتك في ابداء رايك والتعبير عن قناعاتك وهو حق مكفول مكتسب بواقع الادمية والانسانية .
من هذا المبدأ ايضا اعارضك بشدة في كل ما جاء في سطورك السابقة ولا ادري في الحقيقة متي تم التفريق بين المعماري والمهندس المعماري ومتي واين تم ذلك ؟؟
في البداية كلمة هندسة هي تحريف من الكلمة الاغريقية " هندازة " وتعني كل ما المهن التي تخضع لقواعد الحساب والقوانين وتؤدي خدمة مباشرة للمجتمع الذ كانت خدماته في هذا الوقت هي اساسيات الحياة وهي الطعام - المسكن -الملبس - الحركة 
تركزت هذه الكلمة لاحقا في العمارة التي اصبحت هدف هذه الحضارة وترجمه لتاريخها ومقياس لتقدمها حتي امست تقريبا حصرا عليها 
ومع زيادة العلوم الهندسية وتوسع احتياجات المجتمعات عن الساسيات الاربعه ظهر المصطلح بمعناه الواسع القديم وشمل مجالات عده .. ولان العمارة كانت وستظل اساس الهندسة ومحفزها ورمز العبادة تعالي اصحابها عن لقب "مهندس معماري" الي "معماري" فقط تحديدا منهم لمن الاصل والبداية .. اما ان تنزل بالمسمي الي فنانين اللوحات الزيتية ورسامين الكاركتير فهو ام ابعد ما يكون عن الحقيقة ..
لا يوجد تخصص للعمارة وتخصص مهندس عمارة .. هل رأيت يوما مبني جميل معماريا وعليه لافتة ممنوع الدخول لان المبني لا يتحمل دخول افراد .. هل هذه عمارة .. او رأيت سوق تجاري عليه تحذي من الدخول لان المصمم المعماري لم يدرس شيئا عن علم الانشاءات لذلك قد يقع المبني عليك ؟؟
لا يمكن الفصل بين العمارة والهندسة حتي في البدايات الاولي لحيات الانسان الذي اعتبرت الدائرة الحجرية الاولي اول ابداعات الهندسة المعمارية لانسان العصر الحجري الذي ادرك قوانين الجاذبية والتوازن والاجهادات والاحمال بفطرته البدائية فقام برفع عارضة حجرية فوق عمودين حجريين متحديا بذلك الجازبية التي كانت لا تقهر ومميزا لحدوده ومعالم ارضه ..
هنا نشأت العمارة .. من الهندسة 
وتطور الامر الي المزيد والمزيد حتي اصبح من الصعب علي انسان واحد الالمام بكل التفاصيل وبكل ما هو جديد ناهيك عن الابداع بما هو جديد وبحلول حديثة فتقسم التخصص واصبح هناك مثلا الهندسة الاتشائية التي اصبحت مفاح الحل للمعماري لاطلاق قدراته وابداعاته وتوسيع المجال المغناطيسي الذي يحيط بالمعماري بين قطبي ما هو ابداع وما هو ممكن .. واصبحت شئون الكهرباء وتقنيتها اصعب من تكون في دائرة اهتمام المعماري فانفصلت عنه بفرع خاص بها في الهندسة واضيف لها الكثير من الاحتياجات والتخصصات الخاصة بعالم اليوم .. وهكذا 
الامر اشبه بقائد الفرقة الموسيقية الذي يقود فريق عمله كل منهم له تخصص واله يعزف عليها نوته خاصة به الا ان العمل الموسيقي في النهايه هو ابداع القائد والمؤلف .. وكل من هم ورائه دورهم مهم وقد يوجد لكل الة اكثر من عازف .. الا ان الفرقة لها مايسنرو واحد هو المعماري 
حتي ان كلامك لا يرتبط بواقعنا المضطرب حاليا .. فلا توجد جامعات تخرج معماري واخري تخرج مهندس معماري علي حد علمي في اطار الدول العربية .. واعلم ان هناك تخصصات اخري لها علاقة بتاريخ العمارة او تكنولوجيا البناء.. الي اخره الا انها لا ترقي الي درجة المعماري 
كنت اتمني ان تضيف الي نهاية موضوعك ان هذا رايي شخصي وقناعه خاصة بك .. لانك تعلم ان هناك من زوار الموقع من هم من غير المهندسن ومنهم طلبة في بدايه حياتهم وقد يرون في الثقة العالية التي وضعتها بين سطور كتاباتك التوثيق والبديهية التي لا تجعلهم يكثرون البحث في اصول الموضوع 
وتمشيا مع هذا فان ما اوردته عاليا هو رايي الشخصي وقناعتي الخاصة ووجهة نظر


----------



## خالد صلاح (21 أبريل 2008)

اعتذر عن الاخطاء الاملائية الكثيرة .. الامر اما لسرعه الطباعه او مشكلة بالموقع


----------



## ميدو وليد (22 أبريل 2008)

gamel awy a3ed tetkalmo 3an elmohands elmadny we elmohands elma3mary ya gama3a da leh sho5lo we da le sho5lo we kol wa7ed fe ta5asoso a3lm we law kan ay mohands mn eletnen malosh lazma we eltany yuom besho5lo kano la5o elksm beta3o a7sn we wafaro 3alena


----------



## Ahmed Hashem Ahmed (22 أبريل 2008)

ياريت يا أخوان اللي يتكلم يتكلم بلغة مفهومة وبلاش التركيب من الانجليزي للعربي والعكس لان كده بيضيع اللغتين الاخ اللي بيتكلم أحب أقوله ان في شعوب لاتحب ان تتكلم الابلغتها مثل الالمان


----------



## بن قدان (23 أبريل 2008)

بارك الله فيكم


----------



## first-arch (23 أبريل 2008)

بارك الله فيكم


----------



## بقايا الأطلال (23 أبريل 2008)

أولا السلالالام عليكم 

كلالالالام راااائع وجميل أخواني 

بارك الله فيكم


----------



## م/ رمزى محمد (6 مارس 2012)

يا اخوانى الاعزاء احب ان ارى مجموعة من التصاميم الجميلة للمسارح بشتى انواعها القديمة والحديثة


----------



## م/ رمزى محمد (6 مارس 2012)

يا اخوانى الاعزاء احب ان ارى مجموعة من التصاميم الجميلة للمسارح بشتى انواعها القديمة والحديثة


----------

